# Recruitment Agencies in Germany??



## dimkatsar

Good morning,
I am thinking of moving to Germany. I would like to know some well known recruitment agencies in Germany in order to send them my CV.But the problem is that i dont know german at all, so some web sites for jobs in english are welcome! .
I am a network engineer and i possess nearly 9yrs of experience.So how is currently the networking sector in Germany right now?. Is it in growth?.
Thank you all.
Dimitris Katsaros


----------



## James3214

We did discuss IT jobs on another thread a while ago.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/germany-expat-forum-expats-living-germany/63865-jobs.html
Try some of our sponsor's sites or others with English pages like jobserve.de or stepstone.de. 
Engineers are still greatly in demand and speaking German is not necessarily a requisite for some jobs although it obviously helps.


----------



## ExpatInBerlin

Try jobserve dot com, it got me my berlin job though alot of it is uk based jobs.

I am new on this forum but... If you PM me your CV i will forward it on though i am not sure if we have network jobs locally, i heard rumour only. Currently we rely on US and UK teams to support us. If F5s, Flex10s, Cisco and Junipers excite you, there is possibility...


----------



## dimkatsar

ExpatInBerlin said:


> Try jobserve dot com, it got me my berlin job though alot of it is uk based jobs.
> 
> I am new on this forum but... If you PM me your CV i will forward it on though i am not sure if we have network jobs locally, i heard rumour only. Currently we rely on US and UK teams to support us. If F5s, Flex10s, Cisco and Junipers excite you, there is possibility...


Thank you really for your suggestion. and yes i would be very interested in possible vacancies related to cisco networking vacancies as i possess 9yrs of experience , i do have quite cisco certifications and i am currently working as an IP Network Test Engineer in a lab environment at OTE Group (Homepage) which is the largest greek ISP here in Athens.
Please inform me about any current or future vacancies in IT/Telecomms/Network Engineering sector.
Dimitris Katsaros - Greece | LinkedIn

Have a nice day!


----------



## dimkatsar

ExpatInBerlin said:


> Try jobserve dot com, it got me my berlin job though alot of it is uk based jobs.
> 
> I am new on this forum but... If you PM me your CV i will forward it on though i am not sure if we have network jobs locally, i heard rumour only. Currently we rely on US and UK teams to support us. If F5s, Flex10s, Cisco and Junipers excite you, there is possibility...


Thank you really for your suggestion. and yes i would be very interested in possible vacancies related to cisco networking vacancies as i possess 9yrs of experience , i do have quite cisco certifications and i am currently working as an IP Network Test Engineer in a lab environment at OTE Group (Homepage) which is the largest greek ISP here in Athens.
Please inform me about any current or future vacancies in IT/Telecomms/Network Engineering sector.
Dimitris Katsaros - Greece | LinkedIn


----------



## ExpatInBerlin

dimkatsar said:


> Thank you really for your suggestion. and yes i would be very interested in possible vacancies related to cisco networking vacancies as i possess 9yrs of experience , i do have quite cisco certifications and i am currently working as an IP Network Test Engineer in a lab environment at OTE Group (Homepage) which is the largest greek ISP here in Athens.
> Please inform me about any current or future vacancies in IT/Telecomms/Network Engineering sector.
> Dimitris Katsaros - Greece | LinkedIn


For your privacy... might I suggest you REMOVE your CV from here... 

i have downloaded a copy...


----------



## dimkatsar

ExpatInBerlin said:


> For your privacy... might I suggest you REMOVE your CV from here...
> 
> i have downloaded a copy...


how do i remove it anyway???


----------



## ExpatInBerlin

dimkatsar said:


> how do i remove it anyway???


I think I know the program/tool that creates this forum... and from what I recall, there should be a link somewhere that says Manage Attachments... check your profile or something...

My profile is limited because I am a new user so I cannot offer real info...

If that fails, click on the red triangle in the top right of the post you made and report it to the moderator... tell them you dont know how to reverse what you uploaded...

Sorry I cannot help you more... and I will forward your CV to my boss tomorrow... it will take several days before I get some comment back from him but I will drop you a byte...


----------



## jltomasg

Hello ExpatInBerlin,

Mi name is Jose, networking engineer currently at AT&T Brno. I guess thousands of people have asked you the same question already as you are the first answer in Google when looking for IT recruitment agencies in Germany! Well if you let me do it once more, what would you recommend to move to Germany to work as a network role? I need to look for a new job, had searched in Germany and almost all of them are German. Is that they really need you to speak German? I also don't find a recruitment agency to send my CV as I did to come to Brno. Things seem to be different there  

Thank you in advance, have a nice week.

Jose


----------



## MrTweek

Recruitment agencies are a rather uncommon thing in Germany for professional work. Just apply directly to the companies. They advertise their positions in the links mentioned already.

German is the primary language in virtually all companies, but if you are skilled, they might hire someone who speaks English as well. The bigger and the more international the company is, the better your chances are.


----------



## aimanali

Are you looking for jobs an engineer ? or you wanna recruit in medicine ? which faculty you wanna recruit in ?


----------



## abhijitroy

*CV Format/Language?*



ExpatInBerlin said:


> Try jobserve dot com, it got me my berlin job though alot of it is uk based jobs.
> 
> I am new on this forum but... If you PM me your CV i will forward it on though i am not sure if we have network jobs locally, i heard rumour only. Currently we rely on US and UK teams to support us. If F5s, Flex10s, Cisco and Junipers excite you, there is possibility...


Hi, 
I have heard that German CVs have a different format, if someone can share a sample CV format, Secondly do we need to translate our CVs in German when applying or English ones will do?

Thanks,
AR


----------



## MrTweek

> I have heard that German CVs have a different format, if someone can share a sample CV format


They tend to be rather short and concise. Just list facts, no gibberish, not too much talking.
Also, it is usually just tables and lists, while everything that needs to be said in full sentences should go into the cover letter, which is often considered more important than the actual CV.

See the CV as a reference or fact sheet attached to the cover letter which is the actual application. It shouldn't be more than 2 pages.

Also, the CV contains some personal information, such as a passport photo, date of birth, nationality, current postal address.

For some examples, google for "lebenslauf beispiel".

You should also attach degrees, certificates, university transcripts, references and the like. Nobody will believe that you have a Masters unless you proof it.
Also, we don't use personal references. They won't call any of your former employers.



> Secondly do we need to translate our CVs in German when applying or English ones will do?


If your application is in German, they will assume you speak German.
Send your application in the language in which you intend to talk to them when working there.
If you don't speak German and they don't understand English, they obviously won't hire you anyway.


----------

